# How many of these do you remember?



## Pappy (Mar 8, 2020)

I remember most of them. Some came with glasses and dish ware and some had towels in them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 8, 2020)

My mother was so possessed with collecting those golden wheat dishes that she used to hide the soap she bought from my father.



It seems like everything we had in those days came out of a box, gas station premiums, jelly glasses or the S&H green stamp store.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

Not a single one of those got over to the UK as far as I'm aware so I don't remember any  of those

However when I was a kid they did give free  wine or water glasses with fuel,  and little gifts of some type with soap powder..  I remember that... and yes I remember all the green shield stamps.. and the cigarette coupons ... MY parents saved the cigarette coupons, then when they had enough to buy something from the catalogue they would send me into the shop in the city to buy a kettle or an iron or whatever they had enough coupons for...


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 8, 2020)

Duz and Ivory. That's it.....


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2020)

Duz, Ivory, Lux, Camay & Octagon.  My mother had plenty of dishes and never bothered with freebies in soap boxes (we were a Tide family).   Parents didn't smoke so no cigarette coupons.  

Mom was way into Green Stamps and Blue Chip stamps.


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 8, 2020)

I only recall a few of the brands by name, but I do remember her fishing dishware out of laundry detergent boxes.  It was kinda nice when companies gave customers freebies-  especially when the freebies were useful.


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 8, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> My mother was so possessed with collecting those golden wheat dishes that she used to hide the soap she bought from my father.
> 
> View attachment 94613
> 
> It seems like everything we had in those days came out of a box, gas station premiums, jelly glasses or the S&H green stamp store.


And don't forget all the little toys in cereal boxes.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 8, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> And don't forget all the little toys in cereal boxes.


I recall when one of the cereal companies had an Elvis ring that my sister sent away for. It had a photo of Elvis' face covered with a plastic dome. She was so thrilled with it


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 8, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I recall when one of the cereal companies had an Elvis ring that my sister sent away for. It had a photo of Elvis' face covered with a plastic dome. She was so thrilled with it


That sounds super!!!!


----------



## Pam (Mar 8, 2020)

Only two of them, Oxydol and Camay.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 8, 2020)

I remember a few of them. My mom used Vel for dishes also. I remember Cheer detergent had a big cone inside that you used to make bubbles. The recipe for the bubble stuff was right on the package. 
Glass Wax,a glass cleaning product for windows put out stencils.                                                                                   You were suppose to sponge them on and after the holidays just wipe away the glass Wax and have sparkling clean windows. They didn't say it caused a major dust storm and of course I stenciled every inch of glass on the windows including a couple of mirrors which was my own personal touch.                                                                                That lasted only one season because it took my mom hours to clean up.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2020)

@Ruth n Jersey
I haven't thought about Glass Wax in decades!  You're right - it made an unholy mess!


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 8, 2020)

I remember Breeze detergent because of Dolly! She, along with Porter, hawked that striped towel in every box. She was my first exposure to freakishly enormous breasts, courtesy of ancient implants, that I knew nothing of, at my young age. All I knew was that I wanted, very badly, for her to stop by with one of those towels, no Porter Wagoner necessary!


----------



## jerry old (Mar 8, 2020)

Unfortunately, I remember all these products.
my favorite was Dolly Porter, with her then ax-handle, country accent 
saying, 'You can't buy it at the store, it you can only get it in a box of Duz.' (a dish rag, if memory serves me correctly)
or whatever product they were hawking-they changed from time to time.
(see post above)
Oblivious she went to some  type of  elocution school.

Porter Wagoner gave her the big brake.  She stayed with him out of loyalty when it was obvious she was far more talented the Wagoner. 
I've followed her career, from a hilly billy redneck to a very rich business
woman. .

(As have many football players, you can't hawk a product if the audience has difficult understanding your utterances-these folks deserve a congratulations._


----------



## Pam (Mar 8, 2020)

Just spotted another one I recognise! Top shelf... Lux flakes for washing delicate items.


----------



## jujube (Mar 8, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> And don't forget all the little toys in cereal boxes.



There was a major fight at my house every time a new box of cereal was opened.  "You got the prize last time!" "No I didn't! _________ got it!"  " I NEVER get the prize!!! Waaaah!  Mom, they won't let me have the prize!"  Finally, my mother started confiscating the prizes.

Speaking of S&H Green Stamps.....several years ago, I was going through a trunk of my grandmother's stuff and found 57 books of them.  Much to my surprise, they're still in business (though they're called Green Points now) and I was able to redeem them by mail for $2 a book.  A nice little $114 check made its way to me, compliments of my grandma.

One of the canned milk companies, Pet or Carnation, had a catalog you could order from using can labels.  Since there was always a baby in the house and my mother made the formula from scratch (some concoction of canned condensed milk, Karo Syrup and whatonlyknows else, we had a lot of can labels.  I can remember getting a pretty little red purse from the catalog when I was maybe 6 or 7.  

Banks gave out silverware, toasters, etc. with new accounts.  Most of our glasses came from the filling station or came with jelly in them.  Juice glasses were dried beef jars.  Dishtowels came out of laundry soap boxes.  

And Cracker Jack!  What wonderful little doo-dads came in the Cracker Jack box!  Unfortunately, we usually had to share the box and that would start the fighting up again.  "You got the prize last time!"  "No, I didn't!"  ad nauseum.


----------



## jerry old (Mar 8, 2020)

Bran Flakes, without the raisins
They put the raisins in to hike the price.  
Mom said 'no way' we stuck with the Bran Flakes.
Can't find them anymore, you can purchase Bran Flakes with raisins, guess they quit making them yeas ago..


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Bran Flakes, without the raisins
> They put the raisins in to hike the price.
> Mom said 'no way' we stuck with the Bran Flakes.
> Can't find them anymore, you can purchase Bran Flakes with raisins, guess they quit making them yeas ago..


Trader Joe sells plain bran flakes.


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 8, 2020)

There were also plaid stamps-  can't recall the name.

When I was a child, and also when my kids were young, we never had arguments about who gets prizes from cereal boxes because the older kids weren't really interested.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 8, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> There were also plaid stamps-  can't recall the name.
> 
> When I was a child, and also when my kids were young, we never had arguments about who gets prizes from cereal boxes because the older kids weren't really interested.


----------



## Lc jones (Mar 8, 2020)

I remember my mother filling up her green stamp book and going to the green stamp store and purchasing a new sewing machine, she had saved for years, it was a huge day for her and she was so happy that she could sew dresses for my sister and I.


----------



## Duster (Mar 8, 2020)

I was allowed to have a couple of full green stamp books to use to buy presents for Christmas when I was 12. I got my best friend a stuffed tiger that I adored. When we exchanged gifts, she gave me the very same stuffed tiger!  We were both thrilled with our twin tigers!
I remember Ivory and octagon.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 9, 2020)

There was green stamps, plaid stamps and blue stamps depending which store you shopped at. Our grocery store gave green stamps. At times, I would run the cash register and some folks would give me their green stamps, because they didn’t save them. Each register had a dispenser like this one.


----------



## toffee (Mar 9, 2020)

never seen any of them ever -- your products are different from the UK.


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 9, 2020)

Speaking of Cracker Jack: I can remember when the prizes were actually pretty cool. I remember little plastic cars, spinning tops, pendants, whistles, other interesting things. Somewhere along the line, as I hit my teens, the prizes became garbage! They were pieces of paper with puzzles, jokes,......crap! Had a box within the last year, or so..... a damn digital code to watch clips on an app! What!?

As a young teen, looking at the crappy paper "prizes," I had a moment of clarity that effected me and my investment strategies, later in life: Companies don't really give a f#$k about their customers, for the most part! It's only the bottom line that matters, usually, and conning people into spending their money on your junk is where it's at. Sorry stuff, what?


----------



## Lc jones (Mar 9, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Bran Flakes, without the raisins
> They put the raisins in to hike the price.
> Mom said 'no way' we stuck with the Bran Flakes.
> Can't find them anymore, you can purchase Bran Flakes with raisins, guess they quit making them yeas ago..


You can find plain bran flakes at Walmart, I’ll then add the Sun-maid  Raisins


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 27, 2020)

*The contents of a WWII breakfast ration box, 1939-45.

*


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 28, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> My mother was so possessed with collecting those golden wheat dishes that she used to hide the soap she bought from my father.
> 
> View attachment 94613
> 
> It seems like everything we had in those days came out of a box, gas station premiums, jelly glasses or the S&H green stamp store.


We had those, too.   And I think Breeze detergent had dish towels in the boxes.   And of course a cabinet full of "jelly" glasses.


----------



## Wren (Mar 28, 2020)

I remember Lux Flakes, they smelt lovely,  Palmolive and Camay soaps


----------



## Ferocious (Mar 28, 2020)

Pam said:


> Only two of them, Oxydol and Camay.


I remember those too, Pam, and Lux Flakes.


----------



## jerry old (Mar 28, 2020)

didn't Ivory soap cost more that other brands, wasn't it touted
as 'the best' because it floated.   It is still around, has declined
in sales long ago.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


These were a lot of fun .. as were the similar puzzles with a picture


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Mar 29, 2020)

Our troop disbanded after the Brownies


----------



## MickaC (Mar 30, 2020)

Any items in #1, i don't remember, not sure if it's that i'm not old enough, or bad memory. I do remember in #27, wrigley's gum, seeing the puzzles in 32 & 33, brings back memories, used to spend hours at those.


----------



## MickaC (Mar 30, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> You can find plain bran flakes at Walmart, I’ll then add the Sun-maid  Raisins


We have cereal called Raisin Bran, flake cereal and raisins, i've known this cereal all my life, still in our grocery stores to this day.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 30, 2020)

I don't remember a SINGLE one.  I do remember Cracker Jacks, Now and Laters (candy)


----------



## jujube (Mar 30, 2020)

Remember the Quaker Oats certificates that entitled you to one square inch of land in the Klondike?


----------



## jerry old (Mar 30, 2020)

JUJUBE
certainly remember Quaker Oats, but they were high dollar brand-3 Minute Oats were cheaper.  
am interested in the one square inch of Klondike, any validity to
that at all?                  
Any knowledge of anyone actually trying to cash certificate?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 30, 2020)

jerry old said:


> JUJUBE
> certainly remember Quaker Oats, but they were high dollar brand-3 Minute Oats were cheaper.
> am interested in the one square inch of Klondike, any validity to
> that at all?
> Any knowledge of anyone actually trying to cash certificate?


It was real.






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klondike_Big_Inch_Land_Promotion


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Mar 30, 2020)

Pappy said:


> I remember most of them. Some came with glasses and dish ware and some had towels in them.
> 
> View attachment 94603


The only ones I recognize is Ivory Flakes n Ivory bar soap!


----------



## jerry old (Mar 30, 2020)

Aunt Bea:   that is the coolest thing, 
remember the Quaker Puffed Wheat and Rice-there commercials had them being shot from huge cannon.

So real too, Tax man repo the land- Booo!
Yes, it was a kiddie thing, but inciting
 (Now, where did I put my deed; can probably sell it at flea market.')


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 8, 2020)

The green stamps. My mmom was crazy about saving them. If you went to the store and didn't come back with the stamps, life was hell till she forgot about it. It was a cash society back then and my mom kept the green stamps in the same metal box as our money and papers. I remember going with her to the redemption store to get a mixer, or something.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 23, 2020)

I was right in my glory when this sat under our Christmas tree.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2020)

Pappy said:


> I was right in my glory when this sat under our Christmas tree.
> 
> View attachment 100682


OMG, I had the same sled!


----------



## win231 (Apr 23, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> And don't forget all the little toys in cereal boxes.


And Cracker Jack.

♫♫ Candy Coated Popcorn, Peanuts And a Prize.  That's What You Get in Cracker Jack  ♫♫


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 23, 2020)

win231 said:


> And Cracker Jack.
> 
> ♫♫ Candy Coated Popcorn, Peanuts And a Prize.  That's What You Get in Cracker Jack  ♫♫


And there was Pink Elephant, or Pink Prize Popcorn, can't remember the exact name, but boy, was it ever good!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 23, 2020)

As for the OP, I recognize no products by their looks, but definitely recognize many by their brand names.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 23, 2020)

I remember Green Stamps and Top Value Trading Stamps.
I got my first tennis racket with the Top Value stamps.

My dad managed a G.C. Murphy store back in the day.  He once had a few cases of Cracker Jack that were defective in some way (I think it was stale), and I got to empty out the candy and keep all those prizes!

Then of course there were the glasses and cheap plastic-handled steak knives you got with every fill-up at the gas station.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


I had a few of those.

One was the Flintstones.  I forget what the other one was.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 23, 2020)

LOL-when I was 16,my dad used to call my BFF and I "The Gold Dust Twins." We had no idea what he was talking about. I later found out that they were black,which my BFF and I were definitely not-we were both very,very blonde. We did look an awful lot alike though....

I remember Ivory Flakes.In Kindergarten,we did an art project where we painted snow scenes on black construction paper using Ivory Flakes mixed with water. Might have been something else added-cornstarch?flour?

I also remember Duz,Soilax,Lux,Oxydol,Palmolive and Camay.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 23, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> And don't forget all the little toys in cereal boxes.


"Hacking" started with the Cap'n Crunch Whistle.

You may recall the long distance phone services you subscribed to where you called the service, dialed the number you wanted to call, and then keyed in your password.  This was in the day when long distance calls cost $$$ per minute.  The service was cheaper than direct-dialing through the phone company.

Some enterprising person realized that when it came time to punch in a password, you could blow the Cap'n Crunch Whistle into the phone and spoof the system without paying for the subscription!

There is a hacker's magazine named in honor of this:






It's called "2600" because those whistles emitted a sound at 2600hz.

_And now back to your thread, which is already in progress...._


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> View attachment 101009


Boy, does the balsa wood plane and plastic parachute men ever bring back memories! It's been 45 (plus) years since I experienced the likes of those two things, yet it still sits as fresh in my mind today as if it was only yesterday.

Forget all the battery-operated and electronic gadgetry of today, toys and things from back in the day trumped everything!


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Boy, does the balsa wood plane and plastic parachute men ever bring back memories! It's been 45 (plus) years since I experienced the likes of those two things, yet it still sits as fresh in my mind today as if it was only yesterday.
> 
> Forget all the battery-operated and electronic gadgetry of today, toys and things from back in the day trumped everything!


I was gonna say the same thing.  Both of those really resonate.

All that fun we had, with no power required.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 25, 2020)

]I found one of those candle powered steam boats not too long ago.  I've yet to fire it up.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I was gonna say the same thing.  Both of those really resonate.
> 
> All that fun we had, with no power required.


Toys dating back to the 60's and 70's, still fascinate me. They were engaging, and many (most in fact) required manual attention, it wasn't about staring at some lit screen leading you to nowhere, the toys of past engaged children to learn, to do, and the toys took children outside to play. Just look at how few kids play outside anymore, sad.

As an older-fogy, I feel blessed to have been raised back in the good old days (as like to refer to them a), because we weren't cooped-up in the house 7 days a week, and our playground was for blocks around, we rode our bikes everywhere, and got rides from our folks, nowhere.

From morning until night, we ran, we played, we roamed, and even then, when the call came in the way of dear mom hollering for us kids to come home for the night, we were upset, because the day was still young. We couldn't get enough play in the day.

We played games, as in lawn darts (for those old enough to remember), we play crochet (can't help but think of how many of today's younger generation wouldn't even know what crochet is), we went to the park, we went to the beach, we played tag, we played cops and robbers - or cowboys and Indians, and when nightfall came, we played hide-and-seek, kick-the-can, and I've forgotten more than I remember.

Always on the go we were, and we by today's standards, we were healthier, happier, and more well-adjusted as far as I'm concerned, and in a lot of ways, more mature.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> ]I found one of those candle powered steam boats not too long ago.  I've yet to fire it up.


What a collector's item that is! Wow!

On one hand, such a shame not to try it, yet on the other hand, a shame to crack open such a highly collectable, original package. What to do?


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 25, 2020)

You know, there are reasons we were outside so much:

1) No 7x24x365 television.  Limited selection that went off the air late at night.
2) No internet.
3) No video games.
4) MOST IMPORTANT!!!  No air conditioning!!!  Being outside was way less uncomfortable than hanging in the house.

Regarding being more mature: I lived across the street from a family who home-schooled their two young boys.  They each got one hour of "screen time" per day to allocate as they chose: TV. video games, internet, whatever.  One hour.

I would watch them when their parents had Date Night.  We would play Boggle, with a rule shift: no penalties for bad words, but you had to support your words by finding them in the dictionary.  We'd have lots of giggles  (and lots of learning) looking for their words and finding other really silly actual words.  That was more fun than the actual game.

The youngest (5 at the time) played chess.  He had no strategy, but knew how the pieces moved.  (I used to play in high school.)  So we're playing one evening, I made a move, and then I changed my mind and started to move the piece back.  Then my memory kicked in.  "I can't do that once I've taken my finger off the piece, can I?"  The 5 year old looks me right in the eye and says "That's the second time this game you've done that!"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> You know, there are reasons we were outside so much:
> 
> 1) No 7x24x365 television.  Limited selection that went off the air late at night.
> 2) No internet.
> ...


A have one vote and one vote only, and that vote has always, and will always remain my vote in support of many things in the past. Notice I didn't say _all_, just a lot.

People were more polite, more well-adjusted, more mature, and society was more apt to help a neighbour or someone in need, unlike today where a sense of me, myself, and I, seems to dominate all aspects of what makes the world go-round.

I tell people all the time, we've lost a lot of ground, so much in fact, even if the engine was reversed and society took on interest in renewing some of the things we've lost over the past decade or two, it would take 3 generations for things to be repaired. Sad.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> A have one vote and one vote only, and that vote has always, and will always remain my vote in support of many things in the past. Notice I didn't say _all_, just a lot.
> 
> People were more polite, more well-adjusted, more mature, and society was more apt to help a neighbour or someone in need, unlike today where a sense of me, myself, and I, seems to dominate all aspects of what makes the world go-round.
> 
> I tell people all the time, we've lost a lot of ground, so much in fact, even if the engine was reversed and society took on interest in renewing some of the things we've lost over the past decade or two, it would take 3 generations for things to be repaired. Sad.


**RAMBLING OLD MAN ALERT**

In some ways I agree.  But then there are other things.

If you look at FBI stats, modern "Stranger Danger" is way overblown.  In fact, those days that we all "stayed out after dark and no one knew where we were" were WAY more dangerous than they are these days.  Kids were way more likely to be kidnapped and assaulted than they are these days.  I went to elementary school with a couple of little girls who were assaulted on their walk in.  Today's risk is primarily "non-custodial parent" stuff.

Homicides are the same way.  A few years ago the number fell to its lowest since they started keeping stats (1960.)  That's the _number_ of homicides.  The _rate_ has really bottomed out, since the population has increased by 85% since 1960.

Kids are not at greater risk.
Things are not more violent.
Just the opposite is true.

But you'd never know it.  We are told otherwise.  There's our individual reality, and there's universal perception (as created by others.)

Regarding the social stuff you describe, I really struggle with that reality versus perception.  If I watch the news and read the internet, we're already in Hell in a hand basket.  But none of that comports with my first-hand experience.  My neighbors and I help each other out all the time.  It's always been this way for me, even in the frantic busy DC suburbs.  I do think that the outlayers these days are given way more attention (and shout way louder) than before.  I gotta be careful to not let the media drumbeat determine my reality for me, or for me to compare my current adult reality with my hazy memory of how nice things "used to be."

Where I think the most damage has been done to our sense of community is the family structure.  "Stay At Home Moms" rarely seem to exist, and they are really what used to be the community glue.  Single parents and highly-stretched two wage earner couples barely have time for their kids...it's rush off to Day Care and rush back home from After Care to eat a hasty dinner and get off to bed.  Poor kids don't have any "hang around the house time" as we did.  Many state & local governments are standing up government Pre-K.  This is not because it's best for the kid, it's (a) to provide taxpayer-funded Day Care, and (b) to give the government more influence at this stage of each kid's life.  Many kids have already had their ability to process stuff in a logical manner destroyed.

Then there's the divorce rate.
And the Out-of-Wedlock birth rate.

I was watching the local news and they were showing high school kids who had each received a $1,000 scholarship.  One student looks at the camera and says "As a single mom, this is going to come in handy," while giving the camera an approval-seeking look.  She now has a universally-recognized elevated adult identity at 17 years of age: Single Mom.  And she gets air time to declare it (and to normalize it for other girls.)  THAT'S the stuff that's gonna destroy us.

So much to say about all this.  Much of what I see that _is_ us "socially falling apart" is attributable to people having choices that they did not in the past: women being able to support themselves; ability for either party to exit bad marriages; shame-free marriageless parenthood; shame-free open casual sex. Some of this is good. Some might not be. But much of this is what we are doing with freedom from traditional social pressures. The one frightening aspect to this is the influence the media has to define what is and is not acceptable. WAY WAY too much influence over us. All it takes is one popular sitcom to turn societal norms on their head. It scares me.

It will be interesting to see if this pendulum swings back the other way, or if it moves in an entirely different direction.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 25, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> **RAMBLING OLD MAN ALERT**
> 
> In some ways I agree.  But then there are other things.
> 
> ...


I agree with much of what you said.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2020)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> LOL-when I was 16,my dad used to call my BFF and I "The Gold Dust Twins." We had no idea what he was talking about. I later found out that they were black,which my BFF and I were definitely not-we were both very,very blonde. We did look an awful lot alike though....
> 
> I remember Ivory Flakes.In Kindergarten,we did an art project where we painted snow scenes on black construction paper using Ivory Flakes mixed with water. Might have been something else added-cornstarch?flour?
> 
> I also remember Duz,Soilax,Lux,Oxydol,Palmolive and Camay.


And let's not forgot, Tame.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 25, 2020)

I don’t remember how many magic tricks I had, but it was a lot. Loved putting on shows when I was a kid. I had most of these and more.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 25, 2020)

Pappy said:


> I don’t remember how many magic tricks I had, but it was a lot. Loved putting on shows when I was a kid. I had most of these and more.
> 
> View attachment 101045


I recall baby brother getting some sort of a magic set when he was little, it came with a deck of cards with a hole running through them, a handkerchief, a magic wand, and a few other things. Can't remember if dear brother ever mastered any of the tricks, but he sure swung the magic wand around a lot.


----------

